# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  thaset

## Sokoli

*Kemi 10 thase te mbushur me monedha te se njejtes prerje . Monedhat nuk ndryshojne nga njera - tjetra ne pamje (kuptohet as ne madhesi). 9 prej thaseve permbajne monedha te verteta. Vec njeri prej thaseve eshte i mbushur me monedha kallp (false). Monedhat e verteta ndryshojne vec ne peshe nga monedhat e falsifikuara. Pesha e nje monedhe te vertete eshte 10 gr., ndersa pesha e nje monedhe kallpe eshte 9 gr.
Ju jap hua dhe nje peshore, me kusht qe t'a perdorni vec 1 here.
Me nje peshim te vetem kerkoj te me gjeni se cili eshte thesi qe permban monedhat kallpe.*

Keni afat 3-4 dite, jo me shume. Mendojeni kur te keni kohe.
Ai qe e gjen zgjidhjen e problemit brenda ketij afati, do e votoj me piket maksimale te antarit per stimul.
Ai qe e gjen jashte afatit, eshte me i miri i qofteve, lol.

p.s.
Problemi ka zgjidhje.

----------


## KACAKU

Une e kalova afatin e mendimit.  :buzeqeshje: 
Me nje peshim,nuk ke si e gjen,vetem po te kete ndonje klecke ne ndonje vend tjeter kjo,qe nuk ka lidhje me peshimin.
Shof,qe e kane pare problemin nja 14 veta dhe nuk eshte pergjigjur ndonjeri.Mos ka ardhur koha,qe ta japesh pergjigjien ti Sokol?!

P.S Ky problem nuk ka zgjidhje!

----------


## Sokoli

Te tere diten e padurimit kemi lindur?
Kaco, problemi ka zgjidhje.
T'a leme dhe ca...

----------


## Enkela B.

nuk e kam mendu hiq, po vetem ashtu po ja fus, 
me i peshu me dor thaset, apo me hamendje, dhe pastaj ate qe medon qe eshte me monedha false e peshon  me peshore.hiiiihihi

----------


## Cubel Breca

Cdo thesi i vendosim nje numew nga 1 deri ne 10. Nga thesi i pare heqim nje monedhe, nga i dyti dy monedha e keshtu me rradhe 10 monedha nga thesi i dhjete. 
Nqs te gjithe thaset kane monedha te verteta pesha e monedhave te hequra se bashku do ishte 10+20+30+...+100 = 550 grame. Meqe disa nga monedhat do ishin false pesha e monedhave este me pak se 550gr. Keshtu qe thesi qe ka monedhat fallso eshte thesi me numur te barabarte diferencen e peshes nga 550 gr.
P.sh. nqs thesi i 4-t ka monedhat fallso pesha e monedave te hequra eshte 546 gr. 
550-546 = 4 gr (d.m.th eshte thesi i katert)

Shendet e te fala.

Cubel

----------


## Sokoli

Hallall, voten time!

----------


## KACAKU

Fenomenale!
Bravo me gjithe mend,komentet e teperta jane te panevojeshme nga ana ime...

----------


## Enkela B.

hahaahh e gjeta a?
hehe
cubel breca 
well done

----------


## juliano1

shume e bukur kjo

----------

